
Bit twiddling and the Sierpinski triangle fractal - chmaynard
https://www.johndcook.com/blog/2019/11/26/fractal-via-bit-twiddling/
======
boofgod
I've found this before. There are other fractals you can find with bitwise
techniques too. For example, the walsh matrix.

